# Drivers online for hours downtown Indy and no surge.



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

Why in the world are there 5 or 6 drivers who constantly hang in downtown Indy thru bar close and early morning runs and never let a surge happen?? Do these guys/girls not understand the only way to make a profit and living is to work the surge?? They must not care or understand how wear and tear, gas, depreciation on their vehicles can’t be made up by taking nothing but standard fares at the current cheap a$$ rates Uber pays. Must be nice to be able to get excited about making 12 dollars for a 20 minute trip to the airport from downtown and then deadhead 20 minutes back. (You dead head back or sit for hours at airport waiting for 1st flight to arrive with all the other drivers who only work the airport). How bout being smart and trying for less rides but better paying ones and make more profit???


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

"All the other drivers who work the airport"

Shouldn't you be mad at those Drivers as well?


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

There is nothing wrong with working or only working the airport. Some only like to do that. I didn’t mean for it to sound as a negative. However until 7 am or so one does sit and wait till then for the first flight in to arrive was the point I was attempting to make.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

indydriver68 said:


> Must be nice to be able to get excited about making 12 dollars for a 20 minute trip to the airport from downtown and then deadhead 20 minutes back. (You dead head back or sit for hours at airport waiting for 1st flight to arrive with all the other drivers who only work the airport). How bout being smart and trying for less rides but better paying ones and make more profit???


I never seem to deadhead back as I usually receive request from Plainfield area once out of the airport, if I am not hooked up with a rematch at the airport.



jlong105 said:


> I never seem to deadhead back as I usually receive request from Plainfield area once out of the airport, if I am not hooked up with a rematch at the airport.


NM you're talking about bar closing hours.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

It's funny with some drivers especially around bar closing. It is like they are _so afraid_ of missing out on some unicorn ride that they cannot simply log off and just wait. Maybe because I live in town and don't commute 45-60 minutes+ to work here or use this as a side thing, I'm just not as desperate. I honestly can't figure it and have stopped trying. I'll go offline around 1:45 (unless it is surging worth a damn ofc). This is so I do not get a 20-30 minute turd of a ride and miss out on all the surge. If it so happens the surge never comes, so be it.

Last weekend, I was sitting downtown waiting just past 2am. I observed many rideshare cars come, hit the hazards and scoop up their pax - all flat rate rides. Had two really cute girls walk past, see my sticker and knock on the window.

Drunk: " Are you our Oooh-ber??"
Me: *shakes head and smiles*
Drunk: " Do you wanna be??"
Me: " Have a nice night ladies!"
Drunk: " What if we flash you?"
Semi-drunk: " Oh my God, Melissa! Let's go!" *
An older gentleman in a ballcap driving a Prius picked them up in short order.
* name changed to preserve anonymity

Some time between 3:10 and 3:15, the red cloud "magically" reappears. Two quick surge rides back to back (2.5x and 1.9x) and two more rides to close out the hour. One of those was even surge!

These stupid ants that take these non-surge bar close rides never last. I consider the surge hazard pay for dealing with these pax and their drunkenness. From 1:00 - 1:45am, I took two rides and grossed $15. From 3:00 - 3:55 (daylight savings), I grossed $40 counting a few small cash tips. That was a little more than a 1/5 of my shift gross _in one hour_.

So, in closing, I hope Melissa showed you her boobies, Mr. Ball Cap guy. If not, I hope her drunken company at least was worth the $0.70/mi you were paid. See you next time! Or maybe not actually...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I don't think I saw indy surge Saturday night at all....I Just refused to drive


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

indydriver68 said:


> Why in the world are there 5 or 6 drivers who constantly hang in downtown Indy thru bar close and early morning runs and never let a surge happen?? Do these guys/girls not understand the only way to make a profit and living is to work the surge?? They must not care or understand how wear and tear, gas, depreciation on their vehicles can't be made up by taking nothing but standard fares at the current cheap a$$ rates Uber pays. Must be nice to be able to get excited about making 12 dollars for a 20 minute trip to the airport from downtown and then deadhead 20 minutes back. (You dead head back or sit for hours at airport waiting for 1st flight to arrive with all the other drivers who only work the airport). How bout being smart and trying for less rides but better paying ones and make more profit???


Yeah LA is filled with U/ L drivers clogging the streets up EVERYWHERE doing base X rides with smiles on their faces and no brain cells inside their heads. Honestly I think they are clueless and would rather drive for 12 hours straight doing no surge rides as opposed to maybe learning a little about how to increase profit and create surge (and how not to kill surge immediately upon seeing a tinge of light light orange 1.3 surge appear on the map)

It's so damn annoying - watching a surge develop and waiting for it to get a dark red but instead everyone and their mother just flocks there and hogs whatever surge is present - people need to learn patience and how to drive smart. It's getting really effing irritating.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Yeah LA is filled with U/ L drivers clogging the streets up EVERYWHERE doing base X rides with smiles on their faces and no brain cells inside their heads. Honestly I think they are clueless and would rather drive for 12 hours straight doing no surge rides as opposed to maybe learning a little about how to increase profit and create surge (and how not to kill surge immediately upon seeing a tinge of light light orange 1.3 surge appear on the map)
> 
> It's so damn annoying - watching a surge develop and waiting for it to get a dark red but instead everyone and their mother just flocks there and hogs whatever surge is present - people need to learn patience and how to drive smart. It's getting really effing irritating.


Well I get it. And you are right they probably don't have a brain cell when it comes to how to make money. It's cash money now in their minds I suspect and they won't realize the true amount they made until tax time and the 15k or so they made once they pay taxes and both parts of social security and have all their receipts for gas and maintenance and mileage log and get told they can only take mileage or actual costs and depreciation not both and they add up the car payment and insurance costs and all of sudden realize they were working for 5 bucks an hour or so....

Then they realize it but it's too late and they won't be smiling then. But to some if in dire need of cash it works. Like robbing Peter to pay Paul. They just kick the can on down the road and figure it's a next year problem and in the mean time screw all the drivers trying to make a decent living at it.

Why Uber always tries to flood the market with new drivers all the time is really idiotic business practice. Keep the good drivers and let them make a living and Uber makes more money when surge rides are taken and for a company not being profitable one would think the obvious, but who knows ???


----------

